# How I feel



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

I love this song and this is how I have been feeling lately.

Enjoy - the lyrics - 

Stone Sour - Hesitate 

YouTube - "Hesitate" - Official Video

You were my fire, so I burned... til' there was nothing left of me
I... I touched your face, I held you close... til' I could barely breathe
Why give me hope, then give me up... just to be the death of me
Save the rest of me...

Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate

Now... now and then, you come around, like there's something left for me
We were one... we were everything
I'm still here... but I'll just keep the rest for me

Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate

We never made it... you hesitated... I don't believe

That I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate
Cuz I see you, but I can't feel you anymore - so go away
I need you, but I can't need you anymore - you hesitate - hesitate

You were my fire, so I burned... now there's nothing left of me...


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

I am sorry 4 you, that is just plain old depressing. Do you have a IC? You might want to get some ZZ Top to lighten your heart-listen to "Under Pressure", it'll lighten your heart, might even get a smile out of you. Life's too short to walk around sad.
Mouse


----------

